# Driver needed Calumet City, IL area



## EverestSnow (Nov 11, 2005)

Everest Snow Mgmt. seeks professional driver with truck & experience to plow 3 Indiana locations & 1 Calumet City location. Call 708-237-0300 for more info. www.everestsnow.com for more info


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

what part of indiana?


----------



## EverestSnow (Nov 11, 2005)

st john, schereville, griffith, crown point


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

sorry a lil too far for me to travel.


----------



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

*Available!*

7yrs. experience 2004 2500 dodge ram/w 8' western plow and salt spreader
Live in south burbs by Cal City and Indiana! 
call Fred @ 708-351-6439


----------

